# Pictures of Chris being fat



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Post pictures of Chris being fat. I'll get the ball rolling:



Spoiler


----------



## Randy Lahey (Sep 23, 2019)

You could’ve called the thread “Pictures of Chris” and got the same results.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 23, 2019)

Didnt we used to have a Chandler family photos thread?


----------



## Rogowski (Sep 23, 2019)

bamp


Spoiler






[/SPOILER}


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> bamp
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He does look fatter in this one.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Spoiler











The crumbs on his fat face are a nice touch, I think.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 23, 2019)

we need a thread on pictures of chris' dick being fat.

also, @The American Hedgehog, @Marvin, its your call on this one guys.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 23, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> we need a thread on pictures of chris' dick being fat.
> 
> also, @The American Hedgehog, @Marvin, its your call on this one guys.


A buried penis can't be fat of it's surrounded by fat.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> A buried penis can't be fat of it's surrounded by fat.


Or if it's bent.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 23, 2019)

The only penis chris has thats buried by fat is mine when im enjoying those soft globes of flesh he keeps in his my little pony panties.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 23, 2019)

This is sockness and/or Quinn fapfodder and it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Doughnut boy (Sep 23, 2019)

I thought summer was the season of stupid kids on here guess the dropout rate has skyrocketed


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 23, 2019)

Why does he think he is not fat? That double chin is a monster.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Doughnut boy said:


> I thought summer was the season of stupid kids on here guess the dropout rate has skyrocketed


You've either been here for 3 days, or you're one of the pussies who made a new account. Either way, you're a faggot.


----------



## N. Gin (Sep 23, 2019)

Spoiler









A classic


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Sep 23, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can smell this picture.


----------



## Rogowski (Sep 23, 2019)

Hot stuff cumming thru


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Sep 23, 2019)

Behold the power of CWC!


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Sep 23, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Da blueberries means its healthy!"


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Hot stuff cumming thru
> View attachment 946206


The box of disposable enemas is a nice touch.


----------



## HeyYou (Sep 23, 2019)

Alright, why the fuck did OP get achievement for this?


----------



## Floop (Sep 23, 2019)

BigMutantBastard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s like he went out of his way to look like the goofiest goober in the tri-state area.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> Alright, why the fuck did OP get achievement for this?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 23, 2019)

There have been some disgusting new threads in this subforum over the last few days.



Spoiler



Keep it coming


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Sep 23, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Why does he think he is not fat? That double chin is a monster.



When he is hanging like that is it a good time to shove your cock right inside his fat butt cheeks and right up his ass or no?

Remember, it is ok to do so and still call yourself straight as long as his cock does not go up your ass.


----------



## Maltninja (Sep 23, 2019)

Hard to stay slim when you drive the Big Rigs.


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 23, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> Alright, why the fuck did OP get achievement for this?


It's a pure and quality post you re.tard.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Here he is being too fat to properly care for a kitty:



Spoiler: RIP


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Sep 23, 2019)

Huntin' Slash said:


>


This particular artifact is especially poignant -- untested Christian Chandler went to show his unbridled might and learned firsthand he's not all that. 

The pure look of reality pouring over his face. Makes you miss the old days.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ES 148 (Sep 23, 2019)

Alex Krycek said:


> View attachment 946305


we live in a society


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Alex Krycek said:


> View attachment 946305


He's gotten so fat since then that I forgot he was wearing the plush breasts in this video.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Sep 23, 2019)

JULAY said:


> He's gotten so fat since then that I forgot he was wearing the plush breasts in this video.


Them swingin D Cups.


----------



## Cantercoin (Sep 23, 2019)

BigMutantBastard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This always felt like a weird Photoshopped photo to me


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Sep 23, 2019)

God the medallion looks extra horrible these days, all wore out and scuffed. Of course Chris would be too lazy to touch up the paint job. It's wearing out and crumbling away to nothing just like how his life is.


----------



## GoodGirlPatti (Sep 23, 2019)

Spoiler: A classic


----------



## Toriel (Sep 23, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Hot stuff cumming thru
> View attachment 946206


Oh god can you see the enemas


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Sep 23, 2019)

Cantercoin said:


> This always felt like a weird Photoshopped photo to me


Chris looks photoshopped in every picture he's ever been in.





GodBear himself shopped him into our reality.


----------



## Toriel (Sep 23, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Here he is being too fat to properly care for a kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RIP


Rip Possie and all the other Chandler animal prisoners


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Even Chris has a celebrity look-alike:


Spoiler


----------



## Japanese Jesus (Sep 23, 2019)

Justin Trudeau wearing blackface, circa spring 2001.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Sep 23, 2019)

From the Jessica "feeder fetish" Quinn saga:



Spoiler: "THIS!!! Right Here was ALLLLL HERS!!!!!!"











yawning sneasel said:


> also, @The American Hedgehog, @Marvin, its your call on this one guys.


It's fine with me.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 23, 2019)

Japanese Jesus said:


> Justin Trudeau wearing blackface, circa spring 2001.
> View attachment 946382


The best thing about this picture in 2019 is that Chris was the only person retarded enough into getting tricked into wearing blackface, which just means the Trudeau defense translates directly to, "I'm as dumb as Chris Chan".


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Sep 23, 2019)

The American Hedgehog said:


> From the Jessica "feeder fetish" Quinn saga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can tell from his lower lip that he was in full butthurt mode, a la:


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Sep 23, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Even Chris has a celebrity look-alike:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


At that point his hair at least looked clean. What the fuck happened? Now it looks like fried seaweed.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

The American Hedgehog said:


> From the Jessica "feeder fetish" Quinn saga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that fits the criteria all right. The real question is whether he's relaxing his gut in this picture or sucking in his gut in every other picture...


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> View attachment 946448
> View attachment 946459


His smile in the second one really brings out the fat in his face.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Sep 23, 2019)

What does Chris weight nowadays? 

The wiki says a bit under 100 kg or a bit over 200 lbs and I think that'd reasonable, even though he looks much fatter. He rarely leaves his room and therefore likely lost most muscle mass, which is much heavier than fat. If he would start working out and eating healthier he'd likely gain weight at first, because his muscles would come back... of course, IF, 'cause that's never gonna happen.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> What does Chris weight nowadays?
> 
> The wiki says a bit under 100 kg or a bit over 200 lbs and I think that'd reasonable, even though he looks much fatter. He rarely leaves his room and therefore likely lost most muscle mass, which is much heavier than fat. If he would start working out and eating healthier he'd likely gain weight at first, because his muscles would come back... of course, IF, 'cause that's never gonna happen.








						Obesity - CWCki
					






					sonichu.com
				




January 2019 - Chris self-consciously reported his weight at *213 pounds* (96 kg).[18] Three days later, Chris posted on Twitter data from his Aria 2 Smart Scale and Fitbit app that displayed his weight as *209.7 pounds* (95.1 kg) with his BMI listed as 29.4, nearly inside of the obese range.[19] The readout from the smart scale also displayed Chris' Percent Body Fat as 45.3%, for comparison, PBF greater than 25% is considered obese for men while greater than 32% is obese for women. Chris stated that he wants to use his treadmill to slim down to 200 and eventually 179 pounds. 


Given that January was 9 months ago, I'd say he weighs at least 220 if his most recent pics from Bronycon are anything to go by.


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Sep 23, 2019)

Spoiler: A Classic


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

Nguyen Van Phuoc said:


> Spoiler: A Classic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 946556


You can just barely see the beginning of his moobs.


----------



## RebelRein1488x (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 23, 2019)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Chris looks photoshopped in every picture he's ever been in.
> 
> View attachment 946339
> 
> GodBear himself shopped him into our reality.



I was actually thinking the other day, this is like the only known time where Chris had a mustache. It was a shitty peach fuzz one, regardless.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 23, 2019)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I was actually thinking the other day, this is like the only known time where Chris had a mustache. It was a shitty peach fuzz one, regardless.


Well, the only time he had a real one, anyway...



Spoiler


----------



## GherkinRealness (Sep 23, 2019)

"Hnnngg yessss mummy, shake that booty. So erotic, so sensual, so ughngnnnnnnnn. Keep going mummy, that ass and that booty was made for this, God you're such a voluptuous sexy fox," 
     - Sockness, probably


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Sep 23, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Obesity - CWCki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but he looks much fatter. I still don't doubt his official numbers, like I said, it's loss of muscle mass due to lack of exercise. 

What Chris needs is some months in a military bootcamp.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Sep 23, 2019)

GherkinRealness said:


> "Hnnngg yessss mummy, shake that booty. So erotic, so sensual, so ughngnnnnnnnn. Keep going mummy, that ass and that booty was made for this, God you're such a voluptuous sexy fox,"
> - Sockness, probably


Only Sockness ever.


----------



## Doughnut boy (Sep 23, 2019)

JULAY said:


> You've either been here for 3 days, or you're one of the pussies who made a new account. Either way, you're a faggot.


So much for a good first impression


----------



## Washedupdrunk69lol (Sep 23, 2019)

Doughnut boy said:


> So much for a good first impression


Lurk many people get this even myself sometimes


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Sep 23, 2019)

We're lucky Chris never caught onto the adult baby thing because he literally has the body of a horrifically oversized infant with pancake nipples and disproportionately skinny limbs. Those pictures of him in his tighty whities are even a little too close to a diaper for me


----------



## Picklechu (Sep 23, 2019)

The American Hedgehog said:


> From the Jessica "feeder fetish" Quinn saga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never noticed until now the way that the kid in the background was looking at him.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 23, 2019)

There's too many. The better thing is pics of Chris where he doesn't look like a fat fuck


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 23, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> The only penis chris has thats buried by fat is mine when im enjoying those soft globes of flesh he keeps in his my little pony panties.


I imagine Chris and Lagoona would be besties if they ever met IRL and would probably trade panties.


----------



## Rogowski (Sep 23, 2019)

Huntin' Slash said:


>


Pretty insane how Chris looks old enough to be his uncle or father in this photo. And just to keep it going here’s this:



So weird to see early tranny Chris now that we know how far he’d take it.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 23, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Pretty insane how Chris looks old enough to be his uncle or father in this photo. And just to keep it going here’s this:
> View attachment 946821
> So weird to see early tranny Chris now that we know how far he’d take it.








						Jackie E-mails 26 - CWCki
					






					sonichu.com
				





> May 17, 2011 5:33pm
> 
> I have also just been in another emotional family drama. Last Sunday, My mother comes upstairs and yells at me about how She Thinks I'm turning queer from being Tomgirly and Feminine, AND she fears that I would kill her. Hand to God, I would never kill Anyone, including my own mother and father. Violence and Murder is Rarely the answer; murder is Morally Wrong; I care about my mother and father Very Much. And even worse, she threatens to kill me in her episode of emotional rage. She also took my keys. And shortly later, she tells me to come downstairs, so I go; she tells me to sit down, and she does the worse thing that broke the last straw on my camel's back, she Cuts my Long Hair Short and Butchered. After seeing the butchered hair in the mirror, I was soo in shock, I wield the double-edge sword I have been holding in for weeks since a much earlier fit of emotional rage of hers. I called her a Bitch. With her as a bitch, that makes me a son of a bitch, and it hurts me deep too. My hair is soo bad, I have to wear my PaRappa wool hat to cover the whole mess when I go out; I can not be seen in public with this short-hair mess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 24, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Pretty insane how Chris looks old enough to be his uncle or father in this photo. And just to keep it going here’s this:
> View attachment 946821
> So weird to see early tranny Chris now that we know how far he’d take it.


The furthest he could ever take it is being a fat faggot.


----------



## Rogowski (Sep 24, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> The furthest he could ever take it is being a fat faggot.





Spoiler: PIC RELATED


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 24, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Spoiler: PIC RELATED
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 946895


Tomgirl Chris replaces mom jeans with a thong...or is that a stray turd.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 24, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Pretty insane how Chris looks old enough to be his uncle or father in this photo. And just to keep it going here’s this:
> View attachment 946821
> So weird to see early tranny Chris now that we know how far he’d take it.


Goddamn, he was so skinny back then.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Sep 24, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Well, the only time he had a real one, anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


He really looks like Robotnik/Eggman/whatever on that one. Which is ironic on so many levels.




And this one is just uncanny, he is the spitting image of Peter Griffin. Like if Family Guy threw some random-ass flashback gag about Peter going horsie-troon. And the turboautist thinks that he genuinely passes as woman...


----------



## Tampon Head (Sep 24, 2019)

The pony eye moobs 

This is me in my super mode


----------



## Doughnut boy (Sep 24, 2019)

Picklechu said:


> I never noticed until now the way that the kid in the background was looking at him.


That kid has seen some heavy shit too early in his life


----------



## OctopodaEnjoyer (Sep 24, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Hot stuff cumming thru


The giant box of enema stuff is a nice touch.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Sep 24, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> View attachment 946821
> So weird to see early tranny Chris now that we know how far he’d take it.



If Chris were a literal Pokemon this would be the middle evolution between Classic and Tomgirl.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Sep 24, 2019)

BigMutantBastard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The infamous "manly bosoms". What strains my mind is that Chris actually thinks in photos like these he looks intimidating and "strong". It's like even ignoring his most extreme levels of autism he completely lacks the ability to process even the most basic of visual information. Any other tard would be able to look at this and if asked to describe it say, "that's a really fat guy with bitch tits, no muscle and a necklace that makes him look like a huge faggot", but Chris looks at it and sees Arnold Schwarzenegger at his peak ready to fend off the roaming hordes of women trying to pounce on his dick.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 24, 2019)

Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> The infamous "manly bosoms". What strains my mind is that Chris actually thinks in photos like these he looks intimidating and "strong". It's like even ignoring his most extreme levels of autism he completely lacks the ability to process even the most basic of visual information. Any other tard would be able to look at this and if asked to describe it say, "that's a really fat guy with bitch tits, no muscle and a necklace that makes him look like a huge faggot", but Chris looks at it and sees Arnold Schwarzenegger at his peak ready to fend off the roaming hordes of women trying to pounce on his dick.


Of course a master of the martial arts like this resembles Schwarzenegger at his peak and not an awkward fat autistic:


----------



## DCM90 (Sep 24, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Of course a master of the martial arts like this resembles Schwarzenegger at his peak and not an awkward fat autistic:


I remember an old video edited with liquid CWC fighting skills , like if they were fighting against each other with a street fighter or mortal kombat music in the background. It was one of the funniest true and honest fan videos .


----------



## YanYanWan (Sep 24, 2019)

do we really need a spot to post chris being fat when you can literally just do a google search of chris chan


----------



## GherkinRealness (Sep 24, 2019)

YanYanWan said:


> do we really need a spot to post chris being fat when you can literally just do a google search of chris chan


Think the mods have given up on us being able to master Google: like a disappointed uncle seeing his nephew at the family dinner table announcing his gender studies class enrolment, they just roll their eyes and carry on.


----------



## Bananarama69 (Sep 24, 2019)

Alex Krycek said:


> View attachment 946305


The new Joker movie looks great


----------



## Detrogen (Sep 24, 2019)

This thread is fantastic.





I did the courtesy of cropping out his (already blacked out) duck.


----------



## GherkinRealness (Sep 24, 2019)

Detrogen said:


> This thread is fantastic.
> View attachment 948005
> 
> I did the courtesy of cropping out his (already blacked out) duck.


It's the wet lip that does it for me. 

Cry, that is.


----------



## Rogowski (Sep 24, 2019)

Dang Chris got dat cake.



Imagine looking down and seeing that in your hands.


----------



## Raiken (Sep 25, 2019)

Detrogen said:


> I did the courtesy of cropping out his (already blacked out) duck.



It's not blacked out.
Yes, I made that face too when I found out.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 25, 2019)

Raiken said:


> It's not blacked out.
> Yes, I made that face too when I found out.


Wait, what? Did he put a black sock over his bent duck or something?


----------



## Raiken (Sep 26, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Wait, what? Did he put a black sock over his bent duck or something?


It's a thong


----------



## JULAY (Sep 26, 2019)

Raiken said:


> It's a thong


I don't know if that's better or worse...


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 26, 2019)

JULAY said:


> I don't know if that's better or worse...


It's worse. Definitely worse.


----------



## TheghostofAlfred (Sep 26, 2019)

Im so tempted to spamfuck troon pics of chris to this one guy I know. Remember there are no chicks with dicks only men with tits.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 26, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Wait, what? Did he put a black sock over his bent duck or something?


It's a banana hammock.


----------



## TheghostofAlfred (Sep 26, 2019)

Marvin said:


> It's a banana hammock.


His poor attempt at bbc.


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 26, 2019)

Chris is fat but maybe he would have lost some weight if Sockness actually did ride the train to his house and then Sockness started chasing Chris around trying to get that anus!


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Oct 1, 2019)

gotDAYUM. My boy is over here being thicker than the smog in China.


----------



## Roger Whore (Oct 1, 2019)

GherkinRealness said:


> Think the mods have given up on us being able to master Google: like a disappointed uncle seeing his nephew at the family dinner table announcing his gender studies class enrolment, they just roll their eyes and carry on.



This is probably the best analogy ever. I was just gonna say it’s like having your anime obsessed son show up at a grad party squinting his eyes and publicly cuddling his wifu pillow cum rag saying that he’ll make it to Japan one day.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 1, 2019)

Detrogen said:


> This thread is fantastic.
> View attachment 948005
> 
> I did the courtesy of cropping out his (already blacked out) duck.


I love how when this photo ended up on failosphy they blurred not only his junk but the Sonic posters for copyright reasons and the way everyone in the audience just groaned and was utterly repulsed by him made me wonder if they either knew who he was or of the pic was just that horrible.


----------



## JULAY (Oct 1, 2019)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I love how when this photo ended up on failosphy they blurred not only his junk but the Sonic posters for copyright reasons and the way everyone in the audience just groaned and was utterly repulsed by him made me wonder if they either knew who he was or of the pic was just that horrible.


Refresh your memory and judge for yourself:









						Chris Chan On MTV's Failosophy : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Clip of a picture of Chris Chan being featured on MTV's Failosophy show. Pretty unexpected, even 3 years later from me just discovering this.Got this image...



					archive.org


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Oct 1, 2019)

BigMutantBastard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The irony is that he had a more womanly figure back then than he does now. He had a waist here.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Oct 1, 2019)

Spoiler












Estrogen pills hard at work, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 1, 2019)

Not a photo, but videos are moving pictures so it still counts dammit. Can't get much more fat than this. The way he eats it is fucking disgusting. Reminds me of how a toddler eats, mouth open while chewing and all.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 1, 2019)

Mushroom Soup said:


> The irony is that he had a more womanly figure back then than he does now. He had a waist here.


Are those..two Sega Genesis consoles with 32xs in them and possibly CD add ons? Goddamn Chris has been such a lemming I bet he honestly thought buying two would save Sega from their downward spiral back in the day.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 1, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Dang Chris got dat cake.
> View attachment 948027
> Imagine looking down and seeing that in your hands.


A fist full of flat, old man ass.


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 1, 2019)

"Like buttering bread..." 


Spoiler: Bread Being Buttered


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Oct 1, 2019)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> "Like buttering bread..."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bread Being Buttered
> ...




His tomgirl hair always reminds me of a Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Oct 1, 2019)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> "Like buttering bread..."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bread Being Buttered
> ...



Wow, Chris looks double-wide in this one


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 1, 2019)

Xochi said:


> Wow, Chris looks double-wide in this one


The creepy lighting and nudity looks as if he's trying imitate Paris Hilton's sex video.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Huntin' Slash said:


>



He looks like Milton from Office Space here, or the boss on News Radio.


----------



## JULAY (Oct 1, 2019)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> "Like buttering bread..."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bread Being Buttered
> ...


Jesus Christ, the fat spilling over the sides is fucking disgusting. And given that his face doesn;t look nearly as fat in this picture as it does in newer ones, just imagine how fat his gut must look now.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Oct 2, 2019)

JULAY said:


> Jesus Christ, the fat spilling over the sides is fucking disgusting. And given that his face doesn;t look nearly as fat in this picture as it does in newer ones, just imagine how fat his gut must look now.



Nothing will pile weight on a dude quite like the cessation of testosterone production. Real women carry it mostly on their thighs, chests etc but men who introduce estrogen when they're 34 years old carry it all on their bellies and faces. Trannies believe in this myth of "fat distribution" which is hilarious when they're all walking round with the kind of beer belly you expect on someone's dad who sits in the pub until it closes.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 2, 2019)

Xochi said:


> Nothing will pile weight on a dude quite like the cessation of testosterone production and the introduction of estrogen.


Chris was a lard ass before this. I'm sure his triglyceride levels have always qualified him to compete in the world-class championship of "pancreatitis by lipid imbalance"


----------



## Moppo. (Oct 2, 2019)

I feel like it would be super easy to show Chris a photo of himself with the head cropped out and get him to insult his own appearance. It's just amazing how un-self aware he is.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 2, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Chris was a lard ass before this. I'm sure his triglyceride levels have always qualified him to compete in the world-class championship of "pancreatitis by lipid imbalance"


That is true. He was even a fat kid. Now consider how much worse the proportions have become since introduction of titty skittles. His arms, legs, and even ass have atrophied badly. Now he's a potato with straws in, and a hay-covered avocado on top for a head!


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Oct 2, 2019)

Super Colon Blow said:


> That is true. He was even a fat kid. Now consider how much worse the proportions have become since introduction of titty skittles. His arms, legs, and even ass have atrophied badly. Now he's a potato with straws in, and a hay-covered avocado on top for a head!



He was a fat kid, yeah, but somehow he looked slimmer during his senior year before ballooning into his current form in his early-mid 20s. Was he doing anything during that time that made him more physically active? It was the same time that he started getting into Pokemon and playing TCGs so maybe it gave him a reason to walk up to The Game Place after school instead of just sitting on his ass playing vidya.


----------



## JULAY (Oct 3, 2019)

Moppo. said:


> I feel like it would be super easy to show Chris a photo of himself with the head cropped out and get him to insult his own appearance. It's just amazing how un-self aware he is.



Oh, God, someone needs to do this, it would be fucking hilarious.



Argh My Cigar said:


> He was a fat kid, yeah, but somehow he looked slimmer during his senior year before ballooning into his current form in his early-mid 20s. Was he doing anything during that time that made him more physically active? It was the same time that he started getting into Pokemon and playing TCGs so maybe it gave him a reason to walk up to The Game Place after school instead of just sitting on his ass playing vidya.


Lots of fat kids, especially boys, slim up quite a bit when they hit their growth spurt during adolescence. Then if they keep eating too much and not exercising they pork right back up again... And Chris kept relatively slim until 2005. See pics below for example:

2004: 



Spoiler











2005: 



Spoiler


----------



## Grog (Oct 7, 2019)

Spoiler











Look at that (lack of) neck.


----------



## Dimetrodon (Oct 7, 2019)

The thumbnail alone works for the video where he tried to do Buffalo Bill's dance from The Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## GherkinRealness (Oct 7, 2019)

Grog said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold the phone, I didn't realise he wore the original shirt to tmg. That's disgusting.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 7, 2019)

GherkinRealness said:


> Hold the phone, I didn't realise he wore the original shirt to tmg. That's disgusting.


That's after "repairing" it as poorly as it could possibly have been done after the fire damage that left it full of holes and mold. It was beyond repair, but what he did is not what I would classify as sewing.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Oct 7, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> bamp
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



"Now you've darn done it! With my stand,「AIR BRITNEY」 , I'll curse you to hell!"


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Oct 7, 2019)

Dimetrodon said:


> The thumbnail alone works for the video where he tried to do Buffalo Bill's dance from The Silence of the Lambs.


The way he pantomimes digging from 0:25 makes me want to grab him by the shoulders and shake him violently while screaming "FOR FUCK'S SAKE! CAN'T YOU DO *ANYTHING* RIGHT??". It's like an anecdotic but at the same time very representative sample of Chris' half-assed approach to absolutely everything in his life.

And while some troll was probably elbow deep into his puppet ass telling him what to film, that he acceded to simulate desecrating his beloved dog's remains shows that he doesn't respect even what it is supposedly sacred to him.


----------



## Timmy Testicles (Oct 14, 2019)

chris is fat in every picture past age 10, change my mind.


----------



## The handsome tard (Oct 15, 2019)

I know this isnt the What If thread but does anyone imagine Chris becoming Wingsofredemption fat?

Wings is the type of fat that makes Chris look big boned in comparison.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 15, 2019)

The handsome tard said:


> I know this isnt the What If thread but does anyone imagine Chris becoming Wingsofredemption fat?
> 
> Wings is the type of fat that makes Chris look big boned in comparison.


Probably not because I don't think he eats crazy amounts, it's just that what he eats and drinks is crap and he doesn't exercise in any way. People like Wings inhale a whole pizza at once.


----------



## wwwwwww (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 17, 2019)

wwwwwww said:


> View attachment 972621


I wonder if he made Barb slather him with that paint.


----------



## DOGGOD (Oct 17, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Hot stuff cumming thru
> View attachment 946206


I fucking love the enema's


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 17, 2019)

DOGGOD said:


> I fucking love the enema's


Chris already shits himself so those must be Blarb's.


----------



## Shabobus (Oct 17, 2019)

An old favorite from the early YouTube era.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Oct 17, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Spoiler: PIC RELATED
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 946895


This is why we need a sexy react


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 17, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Spoiler: PIC RELATED
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 946895


He's got a goddamn pinup of Marge Simpson in sexy lingerie what the fuck


----------



## Kacho (Oct 17, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> He's got a goddamn pinup of Marge Simpson in sexy lingerie what the fuck


Chris used to think keeping stuff like that around proved how straight he was.


----------



## DOGGOD (Oct 17, 2019)

Kacho said:


> Chris used to think keeping stuff like that around proved how straight he was.


"If im gay, then why am I fucking 3 girls" (presents drawing of him fucking cartoons)


----------



## Haesindang Park (Oct 17, 2019)

DOGGOD said:


> "If im gay, then why am I fucking 3 girls" (presents drawing of him fucking cartoons)



There's a song that sums up people like him. Try not to laugh as you listen to this song if you can. Good luck!


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Oct 17, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I wonder if he made Barb slather him with that paint.



"Momma, you uh, ya missed a spot dere, just under the Left Bosom of my Strong Muscular Chest dere, and another spot, ahh, right dere on my Six Pack Of Muscles too, among which"


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Oct 17, 2019)

Grog said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks like Ben Franklin from the side.



Rogowski said:


> Pretty insane how Chris looks old enough to be his uncle or father in this photo. And just to keep it going here’s this:
> View attachment 946821
> So weird to see early tranny Chris now that we know how far he’d take it.



While his hair was already thinning out at the front back then, it's quite unsettling how fast he went bald once he hit his 30's.


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Oct 18, 2019)

Chris is fat...

But he's hardly Hamber.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 18, 2019)

Glassshardballpit said:


> Chris is fat...
> 
> But he's hardly Hamber.


Even Chris wouldn't fuck Hamber.


----------



## Isaac Cox (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah Chris was fat but so where some of his trolls as you can clearly see so...


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Oct 18, 2019)

Broseph said:


> While his hair was already thinning out at the front back then, it's quite unsettling how fast he went bald once he hit his 30's.



Does he still take HRT? It's supposed to completely stop any male pattern balding. It won't bring back hair that was already lost but it stops you losing any more. No testosterone means no dihydrotestosterone to sit on the hair follicles.

Seems like Chris is still losing hair, if you look at any of the pictures of him at Bronycon his hairline is a good half way back on his head.


----------



## Isaac Cox (Oct 18, 2019)

Xochi said:


> Does he still take HRT? It's supposed to completely stop any male pattern balding. It won't bring back hair that was already lost but it stops you losing any more. No testosterone means no dihydrotestosterone to sit on the hair follicles.
> 
> Seems like Chris is still losing hair, if you look at any of the pictures of him at Bronycon his hairline is a good half way back on his head.



Buttering your abdomen with behind-the-counter menopause relief cream is not HRT...


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Oct 18, 2019)

Isaac Cox said:


> Buttering your abdomen with behind-the-counter menopause relief cream is not HRT...



I reckon that video should play on a loop at the top of the Chris subforum to scare away the summerfags who want to mail Chris a bottle of their piss or something.


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Oct 18, 2019)

Isaac Cox said:


> Yeah Chris was fat but so where some of his trolls as you can clearly see so...
> 
> View attachment 975939



This is Jenkins.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Oct 18, 2019)

Glassshardballpit said:


> This is Jenkins.



What ever happened to that guy? He seemed like a real Chad and then he just disappeared from the trolling scene.


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Oct 18, 2019)

Xochi said:


> What ever happened to that guy? He seemed like a real Chad and then he just disappeared from the trolling scene.



Pretty sure his family in Boston tracked him down, bitchslapped him for running away from home, and sent him to a military school to straighten him up.


----------



## Isaac Cox (Oct 18, 2019)

Xochi said:


> I reckon that video should play on a loop at the top of the Chris subforum to scare away the summerfags who want to mail Chris a bottle of their piss or something.



I have to wonder how many times Chris found a "gift from your biggest fan" in the mailbox containing a bottle of yellow liquid only to go "HMmm", tosses it in the horde and forgets about it instantly because the whole time he was talking to magi-chan in his head.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 18, 2019)

Isaac Cox said:


> Buttering your abdomen with behind-the-counter menopause relief cream is not HRT...


That's just how he started. He then went to an informed consent clinic and started getting spironolactone and estradiol. 
Some families have hair loss in the female side as well, just usually in an overall thinning pattern rather than a receding pattern, and becoming noticeable to others around menopause. If something like this is in the Chandler and/or Weston families, all the titty skittles in the world won't fix it because then Chris would be afflicted either way. If he had gotten started right away in his early twenties with minoxidil and maybe one of those scalp devices with a weak red laser to stimulate the follicles....and some hair, skin and nail vitamins... Chris could have possibly staved it off. But that all is effort and would cut into the toy money.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Oct 18, 2019)

Super Colon Blow said:


> That's just how he started. He then went to an informed consent clinic and started getting spironolactone and estradiol.
> Some families have hair loss in the female side as well, just usually in an overall thinning pattern rather than a receding pattern, and becoming noticeable to others around menopause. If something like this is in the Chandler and/or Weston families, all the titty skittles in the world won't fix it because then Chris would be afflicted either way. If he had gotten started right away in his early twenties with minoxidil and maybe one of those scalp devices with a weak red laser to stimulate the follicles....and some hair, skin and nail vitamins... Chris could have possibly staved it off. But that all is effort and would cut into the toy money.



I'm all for trannies transitioning if that's what they really wanna do, it doesn't actually affect me at all, but I find this utterly bizarre. Who the fuck looked at Chris and decided he was informed enough to consent to anything? Chris sits in his room at his mom's house talking to thin air because he thinks he has magical trans-dimensional goddess powers, and has been repeatedly manipulated into humiliating himself with threats of imaginary violence against imaginary people. If that doesn't throw up red flags then someone really needs to look into this informed consent clinic and who they're handing out titty skittles to.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 18, 2019)

Xochi said:


> I'm all for trannies transitioning if that's what they really wanna do, it doesn't actually affect me at all, but I find this utterly bizarre. Who the fuck looked at Chris and decided he was informed enough to consent to anything? Chris sits in his room at his mom's house talking to thin air because he thinks he has magical trans-dimensional goddess powers, and has been repeatedly manipulated into humiliating himself with threats of imaginary violence against imaginary people. If that doesn't throw up red flags then someone really needs to look into this informed consent clinic and who they're handing out titty skittles to.


This deplorable state of affairs comes from the whole Self-ID thing. Now, insane people like Chris Chan and Jonny boy Yaniv can waltz into a clinic with a two day beard and a bulge, declare they are a true and honest whamen, and get pills with no medical or psychological vetting whatsoever. It's already biting society on the ass.


----------



## No. (Oct 18, 2019)

Super Colon Blow said:


> This deplorable state of affairs comes from the whole Self-ID thing. Now, insane people like Chris Chan and Jonny boy Yaniv can waltz into a clinic with a two day beard and a bulge, declare they are a true and honest whamen, and get pills with no medical or psychological vetting whatsoever. It's already biting society on the ass.



But how can they say no to a goddess?


Spoiler: Flying Elephants


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 18, 2019)

No. said:


> But how can they say no to a goddess?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flying Elephants
> ...


WHY HAVE YOU POSTED THIS AAAGGGHHHHH


----------



## RubDemTendies (Oct 18, 2019)

No. said:


> But how can they say no to a goddess?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flying Elephants
> ...


kinda sad you didn't post the gif version with the full spin.


----------



## No. (Oct 18, 2019)

RubDemTendies said:


> kinda sad you didn't post the gif version with the full spin.


Only for you


Spoiler: Gif


----------



## RubDemTendies (Oct 18, 2019)

No. said:


> Only for you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gif






A toast di Chris for the flying elephants gif


----------



## mahou shoujo reject (Oct 18, 2019)

Xochi said:


> I'm all for trannies transitioning if that's what they really wanna do, it doesn't actually affect me at all, but I find this utterly bizarre. Who the fuck looked at Chris and decided he was informed enough to consent to anything? Chris sits in his room at his mom's house talking to thin air because he thinks he has magical trans-dimensional goddess powers, and has been repeatedly manipulated into humiliating himself with threats of imaginary violence against imaginary people. If that doesn't throw up red flags then someone really needs to look into this informed consent clinic and who they're handing out titty skittles to.


I'm the same way. You want to become a woman, or something inbetween, you do you I don't care just don't claim to be a woman till you fully transitioned. I think in some states there's a evaluation you have to go through with a therapist to get your pills since it is a life changing drug and it can go really wrong really fast if you're not careful and you can't really go back once you start. But there are some states where you just need to hit up a doctor and then they give you the pills and then send you off. Just need to sign a consent form and then boom, you're on your way to womanhood. 
In Chris's case there should be an evaluation done since he is clearly not mentally capable to handle such a decision. Like it has gotten to the point where he things a serious wound is a fucking vagina. I don't know why these doctor's keep giving him those meds.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 18, 2019)

No. said:


> But how can they say no to a goddess?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flying Elephants
> ...


Talk shit all you want, this was Chris in the best shape of his life.


----------



## RubDemTendies (Oct 18, 2019)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Talk shit all you want, this was Chris in the best shape of his life.



He probably does'nt have the mobility nor stamina for another JUULLAAY video these days to be fair.


----------



## mahou shoujo reject (Oct 18, 2019)

RubDemTendies said:


> He probably does'nt have the mobility nor stamina for another JUULLAAY video these days to be fair.
> 
> View attachment 976687


Thiccc unf


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 13, 2019)

Who wore it better:


Spoiler: OOOOH GIIIIRRRRRLLLLL YOU LOOK FABULOUS


----------



## WutangLee (Nov 13, 2019)

Chris' metabolsim seems to be slowing down. At least if that's what we use as the benchmark for why he's never gained significant weight. Most of it seems to have gone to his chin though.




Xochi said:


> What ever happened to that guy? He seemed like a real Chad and then he just disappeared from the trolling scene.



The guy was a legend. Clyde legit thought he was Chris trying to troll him.


----------



## Negilum (Nov 13, 2019)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Who wore it better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OOOOH GIIIIRRRRRLLLLL YOU LOOK FINE
> ...



I'm not a firm believer in the Dimensional Merge, but this is clear evidence that the thread is merging with Yaniv's.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Nov 13, 2019)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Who wore it better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OOOOH GIIIIRRRRRLLLLL YOU LOOK FABULOUS
> ...


And I guarantee you the aesthetic young lady in the first photo wouldn't be caught dead in Chris' nasty goodwill potato sack. Who even designs garbage like that?


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Nov 13, 2019)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Who wore it better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OOOOH GIIIIRRRRRLLLLL YOU LOOK FABULOUS
> ...


OPL probably legit believes the two pictures are barely distinguishable.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Nov 14, 2019)

Super Colon Blow said:


> And I guarantee you the aesthetic young lady in the first photo wouldn't be caught dead in Chris' nasty goodwill potato sack. Who even designs garbage like that?



People who want their clothes to be featured in threads about autistic manchildren being fat.


----------



## JULAY (Nov 15, 2019)

His cheeks look especially fat in this one:


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 15, 2019)

JULAY said:


> His cheeks look especially fat in this one:


His eyes look sunken.  Actually, he looks like a washed-up member of an 80s hair metal band, in a 2019 fan photo a la 'I can't believe I saw this guy in the supermarket and he lives in a trailer now' kind of thing.  

Shame Chris would never be so cool.


----------



## JULAY (Nov 15, 2019)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> His eyes look sunken.  Actually, he looks like a washed-up member of an 80s hair metal band, in a 2019 fan photo a la 'I can't believe I saw this guy in the supermarket and he lives in a trailer now' kind of thing.
> 
> Shame Chris would never be so cool.


A trailer would be an improvement over 14 BC. I'm sure the fat autist would clutter it with toys in no time though.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 17, 2019)

ShittyRecolor said:


> OPL probably legit believes the two pictures are barely distinguishable.


Yup, the difference to him is, he looks better.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Nov 17, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Yup, the difference to him is, he looks better.


"You too can look as settsy as me one day if you start listening to dese here binaural beats, young lay-deee!"


----------



## the khat quaffer (Nov 18, 2019)

Xochi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like your tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## BigSIIIIIP (Jan 3, 2020)

JULAY said:


> Here he is being too fat to properly care for a kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RIP


if i remember correctly, that cat died under his care. and many other cats he owned. pretty sad honestly


----------



## RebelRein1488x (Jan 3, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted yet:


----------



## JULAY (Jan 4, 2020)

RebelRein1488x said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:
> View attachment 1081762


My dude, you win the thread... I've never seen him looking fatter than he does in this picture.


----------



## RebelRein1488x (Jan 4, 2020)

JULAY said:


> My dude, you win the thread... I've never seen him looking fatter than he does in this picture.


He bloated up like that recent Barb pic.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Jan 4, 2020)

RebelRein1488x said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:
> View attachment 1081762



oh my holy god he’s literally barb

maybe he can find his own sugar daddy at karaoke night


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 4, 2020)

RebelRein1488x said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:
> View attachment 1081762


Apparently his neck disappeared during the dimensional merge.


----------



## Kuruminha (Jan 4, 2020)

So many hopes and dreams.


----------



## Chamulum (Jan 4, 2020)

Seeing pictures of him and his double chin is just encouraging me to not touch food again.


----------



## drmccoy (Jan 4, 2020)

Super Colon Blow said:


> And I guarantee you the aesthetic young lady in the first photo wouldn't be caught dead in Chris' nasty goodwill potato sack. Who even designs garbage like that?



I assure you that she does not shop at Goodwill or Salvation Army. And I assure you that's where that photo was taken.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Jan 5, 2020)

RebelRein1488x said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:
> View attachment 1081762


good god that's a Dad Face if I've ever seen one


----------



## peanus weenus (Jan 5, 2020)

cuevasen said:


> View attachment 1082460
> 
> So many hopes and dreams.



Have you ever looked at older pictures of Chris and asked yourself "where did everything went so wrong"?


----------



## Cantercoin (Jan 5, 2020)

peanus weenus said:


> Have you ever looked at older pictures of Chris and asked yourself "where did everything went so wrong"?


It went wrong when Bob met Barb


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 5, 2020)

the sister fister said:


> good god that's a Dad Face if I've ever seen one


Except chris'll never be a dad..ever


----------



## Rupin (Jan 5, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Except chris'll never be a dad..ever


Id love to go on his discord and ask his orbiters if theyd ever consider having a relationship with Chris.


----------



## Chan Fan (Jan 6, 2020)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Id love to go on his discord and ask his orbiters if theyd ever consider having a relationship with Chris.



Do it and report back


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jan 6, 2020)

peanus weenus said:


> Have you ever looked at older pictures of Chris and asked yourself "where did everything went so wrong"?



He did actually have promise, at least a little bit in the olden days.  Twenties and his trouble at community college?   A lot of people do, albeit not on Chris's autistic level.

Probably what really did it, was Bob getting him on social security so he'd be their golden tard until they died.  Chris has seemed to listen to outside forces such as Rocky, but it would just disappear when the Borb got involved.


----------



## Rupin (Jan 6, 2020)

Chan Fan said:


> Do it and report back



I would but I don’t have the link


----------



## Caesare (Jan 6, 2020)

LM 697 said:


>



That's my favorite chris picture. He's got the clown shirt on, nice and clammy in the face, miserable looking. And he really believed he could do a chin-up just 10 seconds prior.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 6, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> He did actually have promise, at least a little bit in the olden days.  Twenties and his trouble at community college?   A lot of people do, albeit not on Chris's autistic level.
> 
> Probably what really did it, was Bob getting him on social security so he'd be their golden tard until they died.  Chris has seemed to listen to outside forces such as Rocky, but it would just disappear when the Borb got involved.


I bet if Chris didn't get the tugboat or any other form of welfare they'd have kicked his sorry ass out and told him to never come back


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 10, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I bet if Chris didn't get the tugboat or any other form of welfare they'd have kicked his sorry ass out and told him to never come back



Chris would have ended up a useless failure even without the tugboat, all it really did in his case was feed further into his entitlement and give him even more of an excuse not to get a job. Of course, even if he did, he'd still end up getting fired from any institution that does hire him one way or another.

Some people are just unemployable. He probably is too far gone anyway, but sometimes I wonder if he could have at least made something of himself.


----------



## ChrisIsGay (Jan 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jan 13, 2020)

ChrisIsGay said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1096245


God damn I have no idea how I still get a good laugh at this picture. Like legit it gets funnier the longer you look at it.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Jan 13, 2020)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> God damn I have no idea how I still get a good laugh at this picture. Like legit it gets funnier the longer you look at it.



For real. I only just clocked the snowglobe with one of the iconic photos of Chris wearing The Classic which, if I recall correctly, he also used for dating sites.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 14, 2020)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> God damn I have no idea how I still get a good laugh at this picture. Like legit it gets funnier the longer you look at it.



I think it's the Atkins diet book lying right next to Snorlax that makes it funny


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 14, 2020)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Id love to go on his discord and ask his orbiters if theyd ever consider having a relationship with Chris.


You know they'd all emphatically say yes just to lick the encrusted filth from Chris ass. After they get spammed with emails asking for snatch and money, they'd recant as quickly as Chris' hair is falling out.


----------



## {o}P II (Jan 15, 2020)

ChrisIsGay said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1096245


Why was this picture taken?

who takes photos of their morbidly obese mother sleeping mother sleeping in literal trash


----------



## Kuruminha (Jan 15, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> You know they'd all emphatically say yes just to lick the encrusted filth from Chris ass. After they get spammed with emails asking for snatch and money, they'd recant as quickly as Chris' hair is falling out.



Jesus, mate. What a mental picture.


----------



## Hitagi Senjougahara (Jan 20, 2020)

Xochi said:


> For real. I only just clocked the snowglobe with one of the iconic photos of Chris wearing The Classic which, if I recall correctly, he also used for dating sites.


The same snow-globe that he gave his mother for Christmas back in '04 I believe. And it features Sonichu on the other side.


----------



## Chan Fan (Jan 20, 2020)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> God damn I have no idea how I still get a good laugh at this picture. Like legit it gets funnier the longer you look at it.



It matches nicely with the picture of Bob in the red sweater that's coming apart at the seems on his shoulder


----------



## everythingisawkward999 (Jan 23, 2020)

That is definitely an uncomfortable smile.


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Jan 23, 2020)

It's odd, but I can't remember seeing Chris ever indulging in 'hover hands'. Nope, he just gets in there and gropes away. So much for respecting personal space and women's rights...they'll be revoking his SJW license soon.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Jan 23, 2020)

BigTubboWithLittleChina said:


> It's odd, but I can't remember seeing Chris ever indulging in 'hover hands'. Nope, he just gets in there and gropes away. So much for respecting personal space and women's rights...they'll be revoking his SJW license soon.



Autists are one extreme or the other. They're either so terrified of touching a woman that they hover-hand, or they have to be told not to come up behind a woman and surprise hug her.


----------



## Don Juan El Tardo (Jan 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Y tho


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2020)

He still manages to be skinny for US southern standards


----------



## Don Homer (Feb 5, 2020)

BigTubboWithLittleChina said:


> It's odd, but I can't remember seeing Chris ever indulging in 'hover hands'. Nope, he just gets in there and gropes away. So much for respecting personal space and women's rights...they'll be revoking his SJW license soon.




Youd have one portion of that community in favor.

And one portion defending Chris' action due to his issues.

And yet others would laud his bravery.


A tangled web they fucking weave.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Feb 5, 2020)

Don Juan El Tardo said:


> Spoiler: Y tho
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118752



A "Boyfriend-free girl" told him to.


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 5, 2020)

ChrisIsGay said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1096245


There's so much to see in this picture that nobody noticed the baby wipes


----------



## Chan Fan (Feb 6, 2020)

Pissmaster General said:


> There's so much to see in this picture that nobody noticed the baby wipes



...dangit.


----------



## Mason Verger (Feb 6, 2020)

Xochi said:


> For real. I only just clocked the snowglobe with one of the iconic photos of Chris wearing The Classic which, if I recall correctly, he also used for dating sites.





Hitagi Senjougahara said:


> The same snow-globe that he gave his mother for Christmas back in '04 I believe. And it features Sonichu on the other side.


What’s funny is, somebody can say “aw Barb really does love Chris since she keeps that so close..”, but the reality is thats probably where she set it down in Christmas ‘04 and just hasn’t cleaned up since.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 20, 2020)

He looks like an engorged tick in this one.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Mar 20, 2020)

JULAY said:


> He looks like an engorged tick in this one.



Well he is a parasite, leeching off the government.


----------



## Slagar The Cruel (Mar 20, 2020)

everythingisawkward999 said:


> That is definitely an uncomfortable smile.
> View attachment 1111350


the eyes. the unshaven neck. This is pure horror. the way he presses himself into people he takes photos with and lays on them is extremely disturbing


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 20, 2020)

Slagar The Cruel said:


> the eyes. the unshaven neck. This is pure horror. the way he presses himself into people he takes photos with and lays on them is extremely disturbing


To believe, nothing has changed since then except for his weight. Like, can you believe he thinks, "look at us, we're just two setsy ladies, who are equally setsy and don't need a man to feel sexual pleasure!"


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 21, 2020)

JULAY said:


> He looks like an engorged tick in this one.


Obligatory "bring me Solo and the Wookie" joke.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Mar 31, 2020)

Sublime.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Mar 31, 2020)

I can't wait til the day he buys a wig.


----------



## Picklechu (Mar 31, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> I can't wait til the day he buys a wig.








						Jackie E-mails 26 - CWCki
					






					sonichu.com


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Mar 31, 2020)

Picklechu said:


> Jackie E-mails 26 - CWCki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completely forgot about that. Well, he's going to stink that up with his scalp when Chris loses his hair.


----------



## DeeCeeBees (Mar 31, 2020)

Those pictures show some definite 5 o'clock shadow. He should honour Annie Jones (the original bearded lady) and just grow that shit out.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 31, 2020)

JULAY said:


> He looks like an engorged tick in this one.


That pose is called Tomgirl in Situ, Dying Alone.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> That pose is called Tomgirl in Situ, Dying Alone.


I was thinking "A Portrait of the Autist as a Fat Man".


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 2, 2020)

Rocking that Anne Ramsey in _Throw Momma From the Train_ look.


----------



## DanKusher (Apr 2, 2020)

From a year ago. How many times has Chris dyed his hair?


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 2, 2020)

DanKusher said:


> View attachment 1213188
> 
> From a year ago. How many times has Chris dyed his hair?


He's dyed it on and off for the past 9 years. He originally would dye it blond, but started dying it blue (without bleaching, hence the nasty green color) after doing that pony cosplay at OmegaCon.


----------



## DanKusher (Apr 2, 2020)

Picklechu said:


> He's dyed it on and off for the past 9 years. He originally would dye it blond, but started dying it blue (without bleaching, hence the nasty green color) after doing that pony cosplay at OmegaCon.



Yuck, makes me think he'll go bald by the time he reaches his 40's which is quite soon.


----------



## JULAY (Apr 2, 2020)

DanKusher said:


> Yuck, makes me think he'll go bald by the time he reaches his 40's which is quite soon.


He's pretty bald already.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Apr 2, 2020)

JULAY said:


> He's pretty bald already.



Just like his dad. He is an HONEST AND TRUE Weston Chandler. With attitude and looks to match.


----------



## JULAY (Apr 8, 2020)

Three, count 'em, THREE chins!


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Apr 8, 2020)

JULAY said:


> Three, count 'em, THREE chins!



If he wasn't delusional as declaring himself as a trimed goddess, Chris will very likely be proud and point out of his 3 chins.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Apr 8, 2020)

JULAY said:


> Three, count 'em, THREE chins!


lol he's so fat that he's getting tinyface!


----------



## JULAY (Apr 8, 2020)

Super Colon Blow said:


> lol he's so fat that he's getting tinyface!


It would be even more pronounced without the combover.


----------



## JULAY (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Chan Fan (May 31, 2020)

JULAY said:


>



"Pictures of Chris wearing too many necklaces"


----------



## Cantercoin (May 31, 2020)

JULAY said:


>


This is the last thing you see before the cops find you in a shallow ditch


----------



## Hexbox (Aug 12, 2020)

One of my all-time favs:



LM 697 said:


>





Sperglord Dante said:


> Chris looks photoshopped in every picture he's ever been in.
> 
> View attachment 946339
> 
> GodBear himself shopped him into our reality.



Is this the mythical visit to Nintendo?


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 13, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> There's so much to see in this picture that nobody noticed the baby wipes




Lololol! Did anyone notice that “Atkins Essentials” dieting book, or am I years late?!


----------



## Hylics (Aug 13, 2020)

Spoiler: This here? Found by African Jews


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Aug 13, 2020)

Was the medallion always so... crusty?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone still have that pic of Chris took holding the dog while using filters to look more like a girl? I remember after that picture got out someone redrew it with Chris as he really is. All ugly with big dead eyed stare and tears streaming down the cheeks .I can't find either pic for the life of me in here


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Aug 14, 2020)

w4vy_gr4vy said:


> Was the medallion always so... crusty?


It somehow gets more and more filthy despite chris saying he showers with it on.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Aug 14, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Anyone still have that pic of Chris took holding the dog while using filters to look more like a girl? I remember after that picture got out someone redrew it with Chris as he really is. All ugly with big dead eyed stare and tears streaming down the cheeks .I can't find either pic for the life of me in here


That was me, here you go


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 14, 2020)

Chrus Chundlur said:


> That was me, here you go



You’re a fucking _artiste!_ The Van Gogh of autismo! Kudos...


----------



## Hexbox (Aug 26, 2020)

TheOnlyYamchaFan said:


> It somehow gets more and more filthy despite chris saying he showers with it on.



Crayola Fuckin' Model Magic may be a good breeding ground for mold and other cruft.


----------



## Armin Meiwes (Aug 26, 2020)

The final boss has arrived


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Aug 26, 2020)

Armin Meiwes said:


> The final boss has arrived View attachment 1549152


Stand User: *[Chris Chan Sonichu]*
Stand Name: *[So Need A Cute Girl]*
Stand Ability: Ignore International Copyright Law and gain sex offender status.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 9, 2020)

My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others


----------



## Chan Fan (Sep 9, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583



I wonder how he felt about having to sit next to the guy in the photo instead of one of the girls lol


----------



## starborn427614 (Sep 9, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583


The fact he's not staring at the camera is painfully autistic. Think I had a moment like that during a school photo one time and that's a fun memory to randomly pop up and cringe to when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 9, 2020)

starborn427614 said:


> The fact he's not staring at the camera is painfully autistic. Think I had a moment like that during a school photo one time and that's a fun memory to randomly pop up and cringe to when I'm trying to sleep.


Also, his body-language


----------



## Dick Ramdass (Sep 9, 2020)

Chris really needs to wear his glasses more often if he thinks he can get into America's Next Top Model

He looks as if he's a few weeks pregnant


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Sep 10, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583


I like how he has to rest his arm on the napkin dispenser in a way that makes it seem like he’s trying to get in front of the dudebro behind him.

Also this is like a real world version of the JRPG trope where you can easily spot a main character in a crowd of NPCs by how brightly designed they are.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 10, 2020)

Armin Meiwes said:


> The final boss has arrived View attachment 1549152



You know, I always wondered if he painted himself, or if Borb helped him...


----------



## drmccoy (Sep 10, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583



You know, he looks insanely, so insanely out of place here. Everybody else is wearing things that are "normal" for the time. He looks exactly like he is, a wierd shut in with autism. The greasy sheen, the '80s glasses, the goddamn old person cord that he probably got from Barb and, of course, the center piece, the medallion. Yeah, I'll go ahead and agree, it damn near looks photoshopped. Except for Anna. That look on her face says that she knows. These photos have always fascinated me.


----------



## Chan Fan (Sep 10, 2020)

drmccoy said:


> You know, he looks insanely, so insanely out of place here. Everybody else is wearing things that are "normal" for the time. He looks exactly like he is, a wierd shut in with autism. The greasy sheen, the '80s glasses, the goddamn old person cord that he probably got from Barb and, of course, the center piece, the medallion. Yeah, I'll go ahead and agree, it damn near looks photoshopped. Except for Anna. That look on her face says that she knows. These photos have always fascinated me.



Chris loitered in front of Pac Sun but the other guy in the photos must have actually shopped there (his DC hat was most likely bought there as they sold that brand at the time)


----------



## Looney Troons (Sep 10, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583


I miss this Chris so much.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Sep 10, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583



Holy shit, I’m dumb. I forgot that this photo of Chris was used for the CWCki logo. No wonder it’s so memorable.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 10, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> I miss this Chris so much.


I know it’s unpopular but my favourite Chris was the post bob pre house fire paranoid tomgirl


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 10, 2020)

Duff said:


> Chris really needs to wear his glasses more often if he thinks he can get into America's Next Top Model
> View attachment 1584408
> He looks as if he's a few weeks pregnant


The only show Chris will be able to get onto is America's Next Top Waddle.


Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583


Can't believe how much he's regressed since then. Jeez.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 10, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> I know it’s unpopular but my favourite Chris was the post bob pre house fire paranoid tomgirl


What happened around that time? All i remember is how Chris and Barb hit Michael Snyder with the car, and Chris was called "an adult autistic child" in court.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 10, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> What happened around that time? All i remember is how Chris and Barb hit Michael Snyder with the car, and Chris was called "an adult autistic child" in court.


Big happenings arent the best chris has to offer. his facebook posts from that peroid give a really good insight into his deteriorating mental state


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 12, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> "an adult autistic child"


kek


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 13, 2020)

Hogar Grupal said:


> You know, I always wondered if he painted himself, or if Borb helped him...


They were too old to give a shit at that point


----------



## Rupin (Sep 15, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583



i think that was last one of the the last times where Chris actually hung out with people his own age.


----------



## biledriver (Sep 16, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> My favorite pics are the Anna McLerran birthday ones, because they look like he just got shooped into them. He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same dimension as the others
> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583


The way he has his arm awkwardly placed like A Cool Guy on the fucking napkin dispenser just irritates the shit out of me for some reason.
Although really, this picture is one of the most "normal" of him interacting with people. The one with Megan you can see her recoiling from him so hard, it's only even worse because you can also tell that he has no idea (and doesn't care).


----------



## Hexbox (Sep 17, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> They were too old to give a shit at that point


Yeah I don't think they were in the breakfast nook one morning and Barb said "Chris wants to be blue again today, so we gotta do that."


----------



## rVeRSeSI (Sep 17, 2020)

This is some turkey neck


----------



## zrowsdower (Sep 17, 2020)

rVeRSeSI said:


> This is some turkey neck
> View attachment 1602827



I thought the guy posing with Chris was Patton Oswalt but now realize is actually a real life Peter Griffin.


----------



## biledriver (Sep 19, 2020)

his third waddle is just eating those beads. Is Sonichu's nose 3D?? Pretty soon we won't even be able to see half of that damn medallion if he keeps this up


----------



## judge claude frollo (Sep 19, 2020)

biledriver said:


> View attachment 1606696
> 
> 
> his third waddle is just eating those beads. Is Sonichu's nose 3D?? Pretty soon we won't even be able to see half of that damn medallion if he keeps this up


Serious case of grandpa face.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Sep 19, 2020)

zrowsdower said:


> I thought the guy posing with Chris was Patton Oswalt but now realize is actually a real life Peter Griffin.



Not that Chris can't pull a Peter Griffin too:


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Sep 19, 2020)

rVeRSeSI said:


> This is some turkey neck
> View attachment 1602827


What a setsy anime goddess! How could anyone resist.....




projectile vomiting


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Sep 19, 2020)

Turkeys have _visible_ necks.


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 19, 2020)

BigTubboWithLittleChina said:


> Turkeys have _visible_ necks.



Granted, the dangling neck flubber is reminiscent of Turkey giblets.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 22, 2020)

biledriver said:


> View attachment 1606696
> 
> 
> his third waddle is just eating those beads. Is Sonichu's nose 3D?? Pretty soon we won't even be able to see half of that damn medallion if he keeps this up


Can you believe this is Chris' interpretation of "Womaning". This is your sacred cow, everyone!


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 23, 2020)

This doesn’t technically count but I used FaceApp on Chris to use the kid filter out of curiosity, and it’s creepy how accurate it nailed his looks. His face looks very close to how it did in the Sonic contest video from his childhood. This is probably how he looked when he was 12.


----------



## GherkinRealness (Sep 23, 2020)

SecretChihiroResistance said:


> This doesn’t technically count but I used FaceApp on Chris to use the kid filter out of curiosity, and it’s creepy how accurate it nailed his looks. He his face looks very close to how it did in the Sonic contest video from his childhood. This is probably how he looked when he was 12.
> 
> View attachment 1616871


This kind of content is
a) interesting
b) making me wonder why i spend my free time here


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 25, 2020)

SecretChihiroResistance said:


> This doesn’t technically count but I used FaceApp on Chris to use the kid filter out of curiosity, and it’s creepy how accurate it nailed his looks. His face looks very close to how it did in the Sonic contest video from his childhood. This is probably how he looked when he was 12.
> 
> View attachment 1616871



If Chris wasn't so delusional, if you show this image in front of him, would he have a meltdown akin to a midlife crisis?


----------



## Hexbox (Oct 7, 2020)

SecretChihiroResistance said:


> This doesn’t technically count but I used FaceApp on Chris to use the kid filter out of curiosity, and it’s creepy how accurate it nailed his looks. His face looks very close to how it did in the Sonic contest video from his childhood. This is probably how he looked when he was 12.
> 
> View attachment 1616871


And they pulled his name out of a hat and he just won!


----------



## Hexbox (Oct 17, 2020)

When Chris became a juggalo but got shunned for drinking all of the Faygo.


----------



## taintmisbehavin (Oct 17, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> View attachment 1583578
> View attachment 1583583


That one where he is creepily undressing Anna with his eyes over her birthday cake while simultaneously trying to block that other dude is one of my favorites.


----------



## Sarah Connor (Oct 17, 2020)

SecretChihiroResistance said:


> This is probably how he looked when he was 12.
> 
> View attachment 1616871


I wonder if Chris would ever consider getting FFS. Obviously it's too late for him to get one now cause of the merge but I wonder what procedures would have to be done in order to give him feminine features.


----------



## Chan Fan (Oct 17, 2020)

Hexbox said:


> When Chris became a juggalo but got shunned for drinking all of the Faygo.



Did he give it the Fanta treatment?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 17, 2020)

SecretChihiroResistance said:


> This doesn’t technically count but I used FaceApp on Chris to use the kid filter out of curiosity, and it’s creepy how accurate it nailed his looks. His face looks very close to how it did in the Sonic contest video from his childhood. This is probably how he looked when he was 12.
> 
> View attachment 1616871


Really the only thing that's indicated how Chris has adged is his face getting flabby and drooping and his hair loss. If he sunk money into plastic surgery instead of toys and vydia. Got a Botox injection here,a face lift there and a hair transplant he could almost pass for a older teen maybe 20 something again


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Oct 18, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> Really the only thing that's indicated how Chris has adged is his face getting flabby and drooping and his hair loss. If he sunk money into plastic surgery instead of toys and vydia. Got a Botox injection here,a face lift there and a hair transplant he could almost pass for a older teen maybe 20 something again


someone should tweet that at fatty, he'll probably claim it as an alt dimension portrait.


----------



## Hexbox (Oct 19, 2020)

Chan Fan said:


> Did he give it the Fanta treatment?


Went down salty!


----------



## BigDickBandit (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Okoro (Aug 2, 2021)

I just want to take a moment and appreciate that after a year of this thread being dead, you guys came back to put the latest photos up


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 2, 2021)

He looks more than a big tubby here


----------



## SaltyFanta (Aug 2, 2021)

LM 697 said:


>


Chris is such a weird dude, theres so many eras where he looks just radically different.


----------



## bbqtool (Aug 2, 2021)

taintmisbehavin said:


> That one where he is creepily undressing Anna with his eyes over her birthday cake while simultaneously trying to block that other dude is one of my favorites.


Wearing a Sunkist t-shirt around Chris is hilarious in itself.


----------



## Ser Ciappelletto (Aug 2, 2021)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> He looks more than a big tubby here
> 
> View attachment 2405596


He looks like a normal fat/ frumpy woman in this photo.


----------



## LongWayDown (Aug 2, 2021)

taintmisbehavin said:


> That one where he is creepily undressing Anna with his eyes over her birthday cake while simultaneously trying to block that other dude is one of my favorites.


I've said it before and I'll say it again but idgaf if she eats china, Anna was a cutie.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Aug 2, 2021)

BigDickBandit said:


> View attachment 2402956


Chris' nose in this photo looks like Dr. Evil's rocket


----------



## BurningPewter (Aug 4, 2021)

Rogowski said:


> View attachment 946821
> So weird to see early tranny Chris now that we know how far he’d take it.


What about Chris looking his best? I'd say the early trans photo above is pretty nice for him. He looks like a cute 90s grunge dude in a band pic.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Jun 12, 2022)

I like how his forehead fat is bulging on either side of the unicorn headband. Don't think I'd want to share a Coke with the guy, though.


----------



## Ken_Penders69 (Jun 13, 2022)

Idk jailfast seems like a great weight-loss product


----------



## Shibaru (Jun 17, 2022)

Ken_Penders69 said:


> Idk jailfast seems like a great weight-loss product
> 
> View attachment 3384710


either that, or Chris blew all of his Commissary money in the first week or so by buying lots of fanta and shit, and barb won't put in any more money.


----------



## Deborah "Debbie" Grayson (Jun 18, 2022)

Ken_Penders69 said:


> Idk jailfast seems like a great weight-loss productView attachment 3384710



Same thing with that shit-obsessed autism pedo. The one who said he couldn’t be guilty of molesting his little sister because her butt wasn’t covered in shit. You know the one, classic Metokur video from waybackwhen. Name frustratingly escapes me at the moment though… 

Anyway, my point is that he looked like a literal swamp (or rather sewer in his case) creature in the before jail pictures and in the ones a bit into his sentence he looks like he had cosmetic surgery in terms of improvement. 

I tell you, severe autists do extremely well under prison routines in contrast to when they were just left to their own devices or under the “supervision” of their parents. Really makes you think about the ramifications…


----------



## GypsyBard (Jun 18, 2022)

So I get my privileges revoked because I posted a place for us to share memes about Chris going to jail but everyone else is allowed to shit post?


----------



## Gooby (Jun 18, 2022)

GypsyBard said:


> So I get my privileges revoked because I posted a place for us to share memes about Chris going to jail but everyone else is allowed to shit post?


yes


----------



## JULAY (Jun 18, 2022)

Deborah Debbie Grayson said:


> Same thing with that shit-obsessed autism pedo. The one who said he couldn’t be guilty of molesting his little sister because her butt wasn’t covered in shit. You know the one, classic Metokur video from waybackwhen. Name frustratingly escapes me at the moment though…
> 
> Anyway, my point is that he looked like a literal swamp (or rather sewer in his case) creature in the before jail pictures and in the ones a bit into his sentence he looks like he had cosmetic surgery in terms of improvement.
> 
> I tell you, severe autists do extremely well under prison routines in contrast to when they were just left to their own devices or under the “supervision” of their parents. Really makes you think about the ramifications…


That was Nick Bate.


----------



## Pointless Sperg (Jun 18, 2022)

GypsyBard said:


> So I get my privileges revoked because I posted a place for us to share memes about Chris going to jail but everyone else is allowed to shit post?



Did you have some sort of grandfathered permission to create threads? My account is relatively recent, and I've never had that permission. Also this is not a pic of Chris being fat.


----------



## Rupin (Jun 22, 2022)

GypsyBard said:


> So I get my privileges revoked because I posted a place for us to share memes about Chris going to jail but everyone else is allowed to shit post?


Hmmm, yeah…


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jun 22, 2022)

GypsyBard said:


> So I get my privileges revoked because I posted a place for us to share memes about Chris going to jail but everyone else is allowed to shit post?


I'm pretty sure everyone here is not permitted to make threads. You can only make threads regarding Chris on Prospering Grounds nowadays.


----------

